# How to conceal a thin joint



## wdm (Jun 22, 2014)

I had to add about a 2 1/2" piece of wood to the top of an old heart pine exterior door that I am installing so it will fit. I attached it from the top with long screws so it is butted pretty tight over most of the 34" width. Where it's not tight it's a very very small crack. I would like to conceal the joint before I paint so when it's done you can't tell there was anything added.

Any suggestions as to the best way to accomplish this? Caulk? Using wood filler like sheet rock mud? ??

Thanks! David


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Any wood filler will work. You could try very fine sawdust with PVA glue or CA instant glue.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

> Any wood filler will work. You could try very fine sawdust with PVA glue or CA instant glue.
> 
> - MrRon


+1

But don't use caulk.


----------



## wdm (Jun 22, 2014)

For most of the joint the wood is butted up so tight there's no gap to push anything into. However, from experience it will show when painted.

David


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

The only way I have got it not to show, or to telegraph through the finish after a couple of months.
I create a small valley on the seam and fill it with bondo, then plenty of primmer and paint.
The seam will never telegraph through.


----------



## wdm (Jun 22, 2014)

jbay, I think you're right. That's how we fill a line crack in plaster. Could do with wood filler, but its likely to crack over time as the wood shifts.


----------

